# advice on a wet tile saw?



## Kanaka Joe (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Guys, I'm taking on a bathroom reno project and want to get a tile saw. This is my first project in the home, with more tile work to follow down the road. I'm in the $300 dollar range for my budget on this saw. So far I've come across a few contenders, 1. Harbor Freight has one for around $279, and than two brands I'm not familiar with MK Diamond and QEP, both have a couple in that price range. What do you guys think of those saws? Or is there another brand that I should be considering?

Thanks for any advice or direction you can provide!


----------



## B.D.R. (Oct 2, 2011)

*Wet saw*

I really like my MK. The new model is even better.
It may cost a little more to begin with, but will have good resale value when you are done with it.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Probably a little late for this thread but here is my advice. Most wet saws work well with ceramic and porcelain tiles. I just did a bathroom with 1/2" porcelain with travertine appearance...thick tile! I have a young fella working with me and everytime he cuts its like going to the dentist!..You don't feel anything but the sound drives you nuts!

I went to HD to buy a new blade..cost was $45. They had a new saw on sale for $52 including the blade so I opted for that. He still burnt it out. Then I watched as he cut the other tiles. The problem was he wasn't keeping enough water in the reservoir. After that, he was fine.


----------

